# Duragesic patch



## jonniebean (Apr 14, 2003)

anyone on the Duragesic (fentanyl) patch for pain? I've got FMS/chronic myofascial pain along with IBS. Other pills were causing more bad GI effects, so the Dr. just put me on the Duragesic. It's working well with the pain, but sleep is still a big problem.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

bumpity bump


----------



## jonniebean (Apr 14, 2003)

Been checking back to see if anyone's replied to this post. Susan, could you please expand on your "bumpity bump" reply?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

When you don't have an answer to a post, but you want to bring that post to the top of the thread listings, it's called "bumping" a post. That way, maybe someone who DOES know the answer will see it - Whereas if it just stayed at the bottom, it would get buried by other posts, and would surely be forgotten.







Hope this helps!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for helping MrsM.


----------

